# Cafoni



## Lara3 (7 Settembre 2022)

I peggiori cafoni che avete conosciuto direttamente o per sentito dire: amanti o coniugi. E le situazioni in cui è capitato.


----------



## ologramma (7 Settembre 2022)

un mio amico aveva un modo di rapportarsi con le donne in maniera sfacciata e manesca , cioè ce provava con tutte allungando mani , ti metteva in imbarazzo  quindi evitavo  di trovarmi con lui  , perchè spesso lo trattavano male   ,che è meglio non ripetere , ma lui non gli fregava niente di fare una figuraccia , come dimo a roma , : ha na faccia come il culo


----------



## Lara3 (7 Settembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> un mio amico aveva un modo di rapportarsi con le donne in maniera sfacciata e manesca , cioè ce provava con tutte allungando mani , ti metteva in imbarazzo  quindi evitavo  di trovarmi con lui  , perchè spesso lo trattavano male   ,che è meglio non ripetere , ma lui non gli fregava niente di fare una figuraccia , come dimo a roma , : ha na faccia come il culo


Dopo la scoperta del tradimento il mio ex marito era diventato così, o è semplicemente peggiorato. L’amore come si sa ti mette le fette di salame sugli occhi. Di sicuro prima non era così.
Pur non facendo più niente ( dopo il suo tradimento) veniva fuori con frasi volgarissime indirizzate a me con lo scopo di tentare un approccio. L’effetto era proprio il contrario.
Frasi dirette dette così « a freddo «  e che spesso potevano essere sentite da altri. 
Tipo in coda al supermercato : «  che zinne, ti scopo »


----------



## Lara3 (7 Settembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dopo la scoperta del tradimento il mio ex marito era diventato così, o è semplicemente peggiorato. L’amore come si sa ti mette le fette di salame sugli occhi. Di sicuro prima non era così.
> Pur non facendo più niente ( dopo il suo tradimento) veniva fuori con frasi volgarissime indirizzate a me con lo scopo di tentare un approccio. L’effetto era proprio il contrario.
> Frasi dirette dette così « a freddo «  e che spesso potevano essere sentite da altri.
> Tipo in coda al supermercato : «  che zinne, ti scopo »


Oppure ho sentito di una storia in cui sono stati amanti per qualche anno e lui aveva nascosto il suo vero nome.
Veniva in casa di lei, facevano sesso, lei preparava da mangiare ( single lei, lui sposato), mai usciti neanche per un café perché « lui avrebbe rischiato troppo » e un giorno lei ha avuto un dubbio, ha indagato giusto un po’ e scoperto che Giovanni Rossi era in realtà Mario Verdi.
Poi magari non era neanche sposato.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Oppure ho sentito di una storia in cui sono stati amanti per qualche anno e lui aveva nascosto il suo vero nome.
> Veniva in casa di lei, facevano sesso, lei preparava da mangiare ( single lei, lui sposato), mai usciti neanche per un café perché « lui avrebbe rischiato troppo » e un giorno lei ha avuto un dubbio, ha indagato giusto un po’ e scoperto che Giovanni Rossi era in realtà Mario Verdi.
> Poi magari non era neanche sposato.


Questo non è cafone però.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Settembre 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo non è cafone però.


Bugiardo direi


----------



## omicron (7 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Bugiardo direi


che era bugiardo lo sapeva anche prima di scoprire che aveva dato generalità false


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Settembre 2022)

Situazioni di vera cafonaggine penso di non averle mai vissute...ha un vizio mio marito che gradirei lasciasse...capita spesso che magari anche quando siamo in compagnia dal nulla mi dà la pacca sul culo...gli ho detto più volte che mi infastidisce ma non ce la fa...quando capita rispondo con una sberla.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Settembre 2022)

Scoreggiare in pubblico è cafonaggine? Tromba di culo sanità di corpo, dice il proverbio. Alcune donne scorreggiano con la fichetta per la grande quantità d’aria che si pompa dentro durante lo stantuffo. È da considerare come questo tipo di scoreggia?


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Scoreggiare in pubblico è cafonaggine? Tromba di culo sanità di corpo, dice il proverbio. Alcune donne scorreggiano con la fichetta per la grande quantità d’aria che si pompa dentro durante lo stantuffo. È da considerare come questo tipo di scoreggia?


a me succede!!!!...non sempre, non so perché...so solo che una volta in particolare dopo avere finito se pigiavo sulla fighetta usciva aria...mi prese la ridarola...non riuscivo a smettere di ridere.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> a me succede!!!!...non sempre, non so perché...so solo che una volta in particolare dopo avere finito se pigiavo sulla fighetta usciva aria...mi prese la ridarola...non riuscivo a smettere di ridere.


Perché ti ha pompato dentro aria. Hai presente la pompa della bicicletta? Ecco il principio è più o meno lo stesso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché ti ha pompato dentro aria. Hai presente la pompa della bicicletta? Ecco il principio è più o meno lo stesso.


ma non mi capita sempre....è questa la cosa strana


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma non mi capita sempre....è questa la cosa strana


e altra cosa...mi è sempre successo solo con mio marito


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e altra cosa...mi è sempre successo solo con mio marito


Ce l’ha grosso? Largo intendo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ce l’ha grosso? Largo intendo.


si...abbastanza...


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> si...abbastanza...


E allora è per questo…


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E allora è per questo…


grazie della consulenza


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Settembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> I peggiori cafoni che avete conosciuto direttamente o per sentito dire: amanti o coniugi. E le situazioni in cui è capitato.


Tutta la famiglia del mio ex. Avoglia a cercare il bello e il buono, nonostante. Avoglia a dire che è bella l'integrazione, che c'era comunque da imparare ecc. A un certo punto era proprio surreale. 
Ogni situazione era buona.


----------



## Angie17 (8 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> a me succede!!!!...non sempre, non so perché...so solo che una volta in particolare dopo avere finito se pigiavo sulla fighetta usciva aria...mi prese la ridarola...non riuscivo a smettere di ridere.


Anche a me ogni tanto succede!! Oltre a ridere io , gli prende a ridere pure a lui.. 


Pincopallino ha detto:


> E allora è per questo…


Ah ecco... Non lo sapevo.. ma avevo notato che se i rapporti sono particolarmente intensi e lunghi è possibile che succeda.


----------

